# coding for dx + NEC or NOS



## hcg (Apr 16, 2012)

I do try to find the right codes but there are so many missing!  For instance, especially when a patient has a significant illness in the past that I want listed on chart (in case it recurs but sx may be more subtle) such as: Hx of pancreatitis, hx of kidney stones, hx of benign small bowel tumors, etc. etc. 

So if I use an NOS or even NEC code, it will not be for billing purposes but "for the record"...even then, most of those codes are pretty nonspecific and are just a general red flag for me.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated .

Thank you.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 16, 2012)

hcg said:


> I do try to find the right codes but there are so many missing!  For instance, especially when a patient has a significant illness in the past that I want listed on chart (in case it recurs but sx may be more subtle) such as: Hx of pancreatitis, hx of kidney stones, hx of benign small bowel tumors, etc. etc.
> 
> So if I use an NOS or even NEC code, it will not be for billing purposes but "for the record"...even then, most of those codes are pretty nonspecific and are just a general red flag for me.
> 
> ...



NOS = Not Otherwise Specified & “Unspecified”: Use these when you don't have enough information to select a more specific code.
NEC = Not Elsewhere Classified  & “Other”: Use these when you have specific information, but there's not a code listed for it.

*	NOS = “I don't have enough information to be sure”
	NEC = “There's not a better code”*

If you're not reporting it for payment, then it's nothing to lose sleep over. Hope that helps!


----------



## hcg (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Brandi. This information helps a lot


----------

